# a blood gas analyzer



## NoOoOody (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا عضوة جديدة واول مشاركه ليا ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم
انا طالبه في كليه هندسه ( طبية ) وكنت طالبه منكم طلب عاوزه اعرف كل حاجه عن جهاز تحليل الدم كل حاجه وياريت لوفيه فيديو :7:
ومرسي لكم اوووووووووي


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 أبريل 2011)

مرحب بيك معانا نودي وانشالله تكوني عند حسن ظن الجميع
بخصوص جهاز تحليل الدم 
نرجو من الاخوة والاخوات المهندسين



التكرم بالردود على الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة
شاكرين لكم جميعا


----------



## NoOoOody (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمرور اخي الكريم واتمنى من الجميع التكريم بالافادتي عن جهاز تحليل الدم لاني محتاجه ضروري جميع الملعومات عن الجهاز تحليل الدم


----------



## NoOoOody (26 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة جزاكم الله خير انا محتاجه المعلومات دي بأسرع وقت


----------



## smsma_2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

حبيبتى انتى عايزة تعرفى عن جهاز تحليل غازات الدم ولا جهاز ايه لان جهاز تحليل الدم يعنى حاجات كتير كيمياء وعد دم وغيره انتى عايزة ايه بالظبط
طب عموما لو جهاز غازات الدم هقولك على حاجات فيه وان شاء الله متقلقيش من المعلومات لانى الحمد لله فاهماه كويس وبصلحه كتير 
ABG analyser​العوامل الاساسية اللى بيقيسها الجهاز:
1- ال gases وهى po2 , pco2
2- الelectrolytes وهى (Na-K-Ca------)
وفى بعض الاجهزة بتقيس الجلوكوز ودى الاجهزة الحديثة
ودى تعتبر العوامل الاساسية فى الجهاز وباقى العوامل اللى بتطلع فى النتيجة زى مثلا HCO3st وهكذا من باقى العوامل هى بتكون من معادلات وحسابات للعوامل الاساسية اللى فوق
ماشى كدة اللى بيعمله الجهاز طب ازاى بيقيس؟وبيتكون من ايه؟ واهم مشاكله؟ وكيفية حلها؟​


----------



## smsma_2007 (28 أبريل 2011)

- اولا: عشان الجهاز يقيس كل العوامل الاساسية اللى قولنا عليها يبقى لازم يكون فيه الكترودات 
يتم القياس عن طريقهم
- ثانيا: عشان يتم القياس ويكون الجهاز ready يعنى مظبوط وعلى الشغل علطول يبقى لازم يتعمل له calibration وده عشان يتم لابد من وجود محاليل واسطوانات غاز لعمل الcalibration ده

اذا: الجهاز يتكون من ( الكترودات - اسطوانتين غاز - محاليل)
1- اسطوانات الغاز (CO2-O2): فائدتها عمل Calibration لل po2 ,pco2
2- محاليل(wash-محاليل تحتوى على نسبة electrolytesNa,K,----): فائدتها عمل Calibration لل -----, electrolytesNa,ca,K
3- الكترودات( الكترود لقياس كل عامل من تلك العوامل)
pco2 electrode -po2 electrode -Na electrode-Kelectrode-PH electorde-Ca electrode-Cl electrode
وطبعا مع كل ذلك لابد من وجود Reference electrode
بوصى لو فهمتى قوليلى وابقى اكملك​


----------



## NoOoOody (1 مايو 2011)

مرسي خاااااااااااااالص يا smsma_2007 وربنا يكرمك على الاهتمام بموضوع وعلى افادتك ليا 
انا كنت برضوا عاوزة فيديوهات عن جهاز الدم وكيف طريقته ياريت الفيديو بالعربي يكون احسن لو مفيش بالعربي مفيش مشاكل انجليزي عاادي بس بجد معلشي تعبتك معايا بس لو بعد اذنك عندك فيديوهات يبقى جزاك الله خيرا 
كمان كنت عاوزه معلومات عن الجهاز انا لسى في اول ترم ليا في بايو يعني التخصص والمعلومات جديدة عليا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smsma_2007 (1 مايو 2011)

nooooody قال:


> مرسي خاااااااااااااالص يا smsma_2007 وربنا يكرمك على الاهتمام بموضوع وعلى افادتك ليا
> انا كنت برضوا عاوزة فيديوهات عن جهاز الدم وكيف طريقته ياريت الفيديو بالعربي يكون احسن لو مفيش بالعربي مفيش مشاكل انجليزي عاادي بس بجد معلشي تعبتك معايا بس لو بعد اذنك عندك فيديوهات يبقى جزاك الله خيرا
> كمان كنت عاوزه معلومات عن الجهاز انا لسى في اول ترم ليا في بايو يعني التخصص والمعلومات جديدة عليا
> وجزاك الله خيرا


حبيبتى جهاز الدم ايه اللى بتقولى عليه قصدك جهاز عد الدم ولا غازات الدم ولا قصدك ايه بالظبط واعتقد طالما انتى لسة فى اول سنة يبقى المفروض انك تعرفى اسماء الاجهزة وبتعمل ايه الاول عشان مش تتلخبطى ولا ايه رأيك يعنى هل الموضوع ده مطلوب منك سيمنار ولا ايه؟؟
وبالنسبة للفيديو هدور وابعتلك ماشى


----------



## NoOoOody (1 مايو 2011)

هو جهاز تحليل الدم اللي عاوزه اعرف عنه انا عندي الشبتر ولسى اللي مسجله في المادة جديد عشان كانت حاصلة معايا ظروف المهم اني عليا امتحان يوم الخميس ده
وبصراحه انا مش فاهمه خاااااااااااالص في المادة وكمان مستواي في الانجليش وحش
انا صورت المادة ونزلتها عشان انا مش فاهمه خااالص في المادة معليش ربنا يخليكي لو فاهمه المادة بتكلم عن ايه ربنا يخليك قووليلي لاني انا كده حاسه اني هشيل المادة وربنا يستر
معلشي لو مفهاش تعب ربنا يسعدك مش عاوزه اتعبك بس اللي تعرفه قولهولي بدون مايكون تعب لكي خاااالص وجزاكي الله خيرا تاني 
ودي صور من الكتاب 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]






وجزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## smsma_2007 (2 مايو 2011)

بوصى ياحبيبتى اللى فى اول الكتاب ده على ما عينى شافت هو جهاز غازات الدمblood gases analyser وده اللى انا شرحتلك مكوناته فى الاول وبالنسبة لطريقة القياس ياسيتى بتحصل ازاى:
بوصى لما يدخل الدم للجهاز بيعدى على كل الالكترودات ، مثلا لما يعدى على الكترود الصوديوم الالكترود من جوه بيحتوى على محلول فيه مثلا نسبة صوديوم بتركيز معين والدم فيه نسبة صوديوم بتركيز معين برده واحنا اللى عايزين نعرفه او نقيسه هو تركيز الصوديوم فى الدم فلما بيعدى الدم على الالكترود بيكون موجود فى الاكترود membrane بيسمح بان يعدى من خلاله بس ايونات الصوديوم وتبع فرق التركيز بين الصوديوم فى الا لكترود وفى الدم بيتولد قيمة جهد على الالكترود ماشى وبتتسجل داخل الجهاز ولما بيعدى الدم على الكترودreference بيسجل نقطة تانية من الجهد وبعد كدة الجهاز بيحسب فرق الجهد بين المقاس على الكترود الصوديوم وعلى الكترود refernce وفرق الجهد ده بيتناسب مع التركيز مثلا تركيز الصوديوم(con of Na) وده اللى بيحصل مع باقى الالكترودات كلها يعنى الفكرة واحدة ( باختصار عند مرور الدم على الالكترود ، فرق التركيز بين العينة والمحلول بداخله بيسجل نقطة جهد والتانية بتتسجل على ال refernce والفرق فى الجهد بين النقطتين دول هما اللى الجهاز بيطلع منهم التركيز )
وخلى بالك الكترود ال refernce للغازات بداخل الاكترود نفسه بس مش تركيزى فى كدة الوقتى لان الحتة دى مش هتفيدك اوى


----------



## smsma_2007 (2 مايو 2011)

وبالنسبة لجهاز عد الدمcell counter
بوصى ياسيتى الجهاز بيعد الدم يعنى بيعد خلايا الدم والقياسات الاساسية فيه:
1- عد كرات الدم الحمراء(RBCs)
2- عد كرات الدم البيضا(WBCs)
3- عد الصفائح الدموية(PLTs)
4- قياس نسبة الهيمجلوبين(Hgb)
ودى هى القياسات الاساسية وبعد كدة باقى النتيجة بتبقى حسابات من العوامل الاساسية دى
وبالنسبة لفكرة القياس ياسيتى :
الجهاز يحتوى على (2) chamber كل واحدة بيتم فيها قياس حاجات معينة 
1- WBCs&Hgb Chamber 
2- RBCs& PLTs Chamer
كل chamber منهم بتحتوى على حاجة فتحة معينة اسمهاaperture الفتحة دى لها قطر معين مصممة عشان تعدى حاجات وحاجات لا مثلا فى RBCs& PLTs Chamber لما يدخل الدم بتعدى بس كرات الدم الحمرا والصفائح الدموية من تلك الفتحة وتحجز كرات الدم البيضاء ولا تعديها لان الفتحة دى بتبقى قطرها صغير فبتعدى كرات الدم الحمرا والصفائح بس عشان حجمهم صغير وطبعا كل كرة دم بتعدى بيتعد عددهم بcounter داخل الجهاز وطبعا كل نقطة بتعدى بتسجل قيمة فولت بترسم curve معين بيمثل عدد الكرات دى
وبالنسبة WBCs&Hgb Chamber الللا بيحصل نفس الشئ بتكون الفتحة بقطر اكبر فالمفروض انها هتعدى كله بس اللى بيحصل ان بيضاف من داخل الجهاز محلوا بيسمى lyse بيكسر كل كرات الدم الحمرا وعشان كدة بيطله الهيمجلوبين اللى هوا اللون الاحمر اللى كرات الدم الحمرا وبيتقاس تركيزه عن طريق فوتوميتر (لمبة + املبيفير) داخل chamber نفسها وبالنسبة لكرات الدم البيضاء بتعدى من خلال الفتحة وبتتعد وبتتعد معاها كمان مرة تانية ال plts
معلش سامحينى لو معرفتش افيدك اوى بس لانى مش بعرف اشرح بالكتابة بس حاولى تقرأى كلامى وتقارنيه بالكتاب واسألينى وانا معاكى وهرد عليكى ان شاء الله​


----------



## NoOoOody (2 مايو 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا وربنا يسعدك وويوفقك مرسي اووووووي انا بجد مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي وهبدأ اذكر دلوقتي من اللي كتبتيه عشان الامتحان ولو فيه اي سوال وقف معايا هقولك ودعواتك ربنا يوفقني ويوفقك ويوفق الجميع


----------



## mohabd28eg (4 مايو 2011)

*رد*



NoOoOody قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا عضوة جديدة واول مشاركه ليا ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم
> انا طالبه في كليه هندسه ( طبية ) وكنت طالبه منكم طلب عاوزه اعرف كل حاجه عن جهاز تحليل الدم كل حاجه وياريت لوفيه فيديو :7:
> ومرسي لكم اوووووووووي



السلام عليكم 
احب ات اقدم لكم بعض الملفات التي تساعد في فهم المختبر او المعمل وهي
اولا:
ملف عرضي تقديمي عن المختبر وكل الاجهزة الموجودة به
التحميل من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?t7fa8cdf7ctf81c
--------------------
كمثال لبعض اجهزة المعمل او المختبر جهاز تحليل غازات الدم مع ملاحظة ان هذا الجهاز يوجد بقسم الرعاية المركزة وقسم الاطفال بالاضافة الي وجودة في المعمل
انتاج شركة Roche
موديل Cobas b 121
واحدث موديل لهذة الماركة هو Cobas b 221
لتحميل كتاوج التشغيل للجهاز من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?kwj89rw8kahjmve
لتحميل كتاوج الصيانة لهذا لجهاز من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?5rvn6e1g2396fyd
ثالثاً:ملف عرضي عن جهاز عد الدم الشهير 
sYSMEX
التحميل من هذا الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?t7fa8cdf7ctf81c
اتمني ان اكون قد قمت لكي شئ يفتح امامك عالم المختبر
وانتظر اسئلتك ان كان لديكي اسئلة
وشكرا


----------



## NoOoOody (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا mohabd28eg 
ومرسي لك


----------



## smsma_2007 (7 مايو 2011)

عملتى ايه فى الامتحان يانودى يارب تكونى جاوبتى كويس ياجميلة


----------



## NoOoOody (14 يونيو 2011)

الحمدالله الامتحان كويس مرسي اووووي ياقمر


----------

